# GOOD LUCK TO JO AND PAUL *running for FF on 26th October*



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153014.0

Hope you have a great run tomorrow and looking forward to seeing some piccies!

Love and hugs
Deb, Amy and LB


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck Paul and Jo on your run tomorrow    

I will be knee deep in packing boxes thinking of you both  

All the best
Shelley x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wishing you loads of luck tomorrow guys, i'm sure you'll do amazing    

pam xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Wishing you loads of luck Jo and Paul    

Nikki xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Good luck Jo and Paul

Next yr your baby will be proudly watching you 

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Jo and Paul,

Good luck with the run                

Tina xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Good Luck Jo & Paul!

I hope you don't have the rain I have here!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

[fly]Good Luck Jo and Paul[/fly]

I have just spoken to Jo to wish her good luck, they are still doing it despite not feeling too good and that the heavens have opened (its peeing down of rain) - just want to thank both of them for doing this for FF, they are both wonderful people.

[fly]Thank you to those members who sponsored them too - you are equally as wonderful[/fly]

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

P.S Its being televised this year on channel 5 from 10.30 am 

Mel
x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Good luck Jo and Paul - I know you both are feeling not 100% so to run it when you do feel good is one amazing thing but to do it when you both feel poorly is outstanding!!!

Thank you so much for doing it  

Just take your time and take it easy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck today Jo and Paul   

Have fun and hope you don't get too wet!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hope today went well for you both and you are both feeling ok

You are both great for doing this for FF  Next year you will have even more family members willing you on 

xx


----------

